# Mode recherche calendrier antérieur à 2020



## val2004 (12 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

Sous iPhone 11 iOS 14.6, lorsque je fais une recherche dans le calendrier, seul les évènements à partir de 2020 s'affichent alors que j'ai des évènements d'avant 2013. 

Voici les paramètres : 













Je n'ai absolument pas se problème avec MacBook Pro 2020 Catalina 10.15.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## val2004 (2 Août 2021)

Toujours pas trouvé de solution.


----------



## Cafefroid (8 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème.
Je ne sais si c'est normal ou bien une corruption des données (même problème aussi bien sur iPhone que sur iPad).
L'application Calendriers sur Mac est la seule capable de remonter dans le temps quand je fais une recherche sur un mot.
Précision : je synchronise mes calendriers entre le Mac et les appareils IOS en *local *(via *Wifi ou par câble)*, et non par iCloud.


----------



## val2004 (9 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir,
A ce jour, je n’ai toujours pas trouvé la solution ☹️☹️


----------



## love_leeloo (9 Septembre 2021)

l'idée c'est quoi ? retrouver un événement récurrent créé avant 2013 ?


----------



## Cafefroid (9 Septembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> l'idée c'est quoi ? retrouver un événement récurrent créé avant 2013 ?


Non, pas seulement récurrent. Tous les événements sont concernés.
Sur l'iPhone par exemple, je peux voir un événement de 2009 si je choisis "manuellement' de remonter le temps jusqu'à la date de l'événement.
Mais si je recherche par mot-clé par la fonction de recherche intégrée à l'app Calendriers (la petite loupe), je ne retrouve pas cet événement qui a pourtant un mot unique dans toute la base de données.


----------



## love_leeloo (9 Septembre 2021)

pardon, mais pour ma culture personnelle, quel est le but de retrouver un évènement de 2009 (soit il y a 12 ans) ?

sinon, pardon pour ma disgression, je n'apporte pas de solution


----------



## val2004 (9 Septembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> l'idée c'est quoi ? retrouver un événement récurrent créé avant 2013 ?


Idem par récurant. Savoir par exemple qu'en 2019 le batterie du MacBook a été remplacé, que les compresseurs d'une vitrine a été changé etc etc.


----------



## love_leeloo (9 Septembre 2021)

ok merci.

effectivement sur l'iPhone j'ai créer un event en 1986, impossible de le retrouver par la recherche


----------



## Cafefroid (9 Septembre 2021)

val2004 a dit:


> Idem par récurant. Savoir par exemple qu'en 2019 le batterie du MacBook a été remplacé, que les compresseurs d'une vitrine a été changé etc etc.


Est-ce que vous synchronisez vos appareils en local ou bien par iCloud ?


----------



## val2004 (9 Septembre 2021)

Cafefroid a dit:


> Est-ce que vous synchronisez vos appareils en local ou bien par iCloud ?


Bonne question, je n'en ai aucune idée.

Je dirai par iCloud car dans Identifiant Apple, Apps sur ce Mac utilisant iCloud, le calendrier est coché.


----------



## val2004 (14 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Suis à demande sur Communauté Apple, il m'a été répondu que c'est une limitation sur IOS. Je trouve cela un peu idiot mais bon.


----------



## Cafefroid (14 Septembre 2021)

val2004 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Suis à demande sur Communauté Apple, il m'a été répondu que c'est une limitation sur IOS. Je trouve cela un peu idiot mais bon.


Merci pour l’info que tu as glanée. Ce n’est donc pas une corruption de données de Calendriers.


----------

